# Raspy and Zella taking a break



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

It certainly feels cooler than last weekend down in little old Cornwall but the hounds still need a break every now and again for a drink and to catch their breath


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful Doggies x


----------



## Genie (Feb 23, 2010)

Aw! The one lying down looks puzzled


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Genie said:


> Aw! The one lying down looks puzzled


Yeah, Raspy often looks confused when i point the camera at him "Mummy, what are you doing with that thing? Just hurry up and give me that treat!"


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful dogs, fantastic picture


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> beautiful dogs, fantastic picture


Thank you


----------



## Westiejocky (May 25, 2013)

Gawjus dogs...


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

Westiejocky said:


> Gawjus dogs...


Thank you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hey love your sig , brillant i think you are a great photographer too, or good at photoshop? either way ,love your picture


----------



## MyBIGdog (Mar 4, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hey love your sig , brillant i think you are a great photographer too, or good at photoshop? either way ,love your picture


Thanks Moggiemum!!! Certainly not much of a photographer but its amazing what you can achieve with a little photoshopping!


----------

